# More music like this?



## element (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi! I'm very new to classical music, and i haven't heard a lot of it, but there's especially three movements which opened this beautiful world for me! 

Grieg: Notturno





John Cage: In a landscape





And last but not least all of Britten's string quartet movements!

So my question to you is, do you know about more music like this? 
It would make me soo happy if you know about something similar and posted it here!
It's like a drug, and i can't get enough of it 
Thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Goodness me! You're off to a great start, already with refined taste and liking some pieces more subtle than I might have started with.

It might be too famous and obvious, but a lot of Claude Debussy piano works are similar in feeling to what you have listed. For example, The Girl With the Flaxen Hair.


----------

